# Giro and Specialized helmet sizing



## cam2Xrunner (Jun 27, 2006)

I tried out a Specialized helmet and I fit best into a medium helmet. I want to buy a Giro Xen or a Bell X-Ray. Are the sizing across diffferent manuafactures close to the same? My LBS doesn't carry Giro or Bell. 

Thanks!


----------



## onegymrat (May 31, 2006)

I ordered a Telluride from Specialized sized M. According to their charts, that's what I should fit. When I tried the helmet, I couldn't get it on, the sides were too narrow but the front and back had plenty of room. I guess my head is too round for it. At an LBS, the guy told me that Giro or Bell would be better for me since they make helmets favoring larger, rounder heads. I now wear a Giro Semi MX sized M, fits like a glove, but a bit hot. The Giro Xen looks awesome!

BTW, it's been over 3 weeks and I am still waiting for Specialized to credit me the refund.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

cam2Xrunner said:


> I tried out a Specialized helmet and I fit best into a medium helmet. I want to buy a Giro Xen or a Bell X-Ray. Are the sizing across diffferent manuafactures close to the same? My LBS doesn't carry Giro or Bell.
> 
> Thanks!


Helmets are like shoes, you cannot just simply compare sizes between different brands. None of the Specialized helmets fits me, which is a bummer, since the Deviant is such a nice one for what I do.

Giro seems to make good ones that fit me, but again, some models fit me, some won't. If you can't test one before buying, make sure you can return the helmet if it doesn't fit you.

Good luck!


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I went to another shop and found Giro helmets, but they did not have the Xen...They did have the E2 and I fit well into a Medium as well. I think I'm pretty confident that a Medium Giro Xen is the right helmet for me.


----------



## Greebler (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote from the sale guy @ my LBS

"This guy has a weird head, lets try somthing else"

So you need to try different manufactures, they are all different. Everyone's head is different and that helmet you have been eyeing on whatever website for the past week may not be the best one for you. Avoid blind ordering helmets as well as the universal "one size fits all" mumbojumbo. 

Specialized - Long and narrow sides 
Giro - Rounded oblong shape ( best all around as far as size/shape goes)
Bell - the most rounded of the three (not the most trendy of names, but have a lot of history in the motorcycle/auto racing scean)


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Jun 27, 2006)

Update, Got the Giro Xen in Medium, Black Camo, fit's perfect !  

Feels like the same as a Specialized Medium.


----------



## giant alameda rider (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't tried on a Giro or Specilized helmet but Bell makes a universal fit (not sure if it is on all models). I have the Bell Slant and it is a medium but i can still grow because I have the universal fit i can make the helmet larger. The universal fit is a plastic strap type thing that goes around your head and you can make it looser or tighter so the helmet won't move. 

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## wwing49 (Jun 16, 2006)

I recently got the Bell Slant ($50 shipped and one size fits all with a very nice tightening system). I love the thing and it fits great! I recommend it to anyone. BTW, it recently got the "Best Buy" award from consumer reports.


----------

